# Dechlorinate Drops question



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

*Dechlorinate Drops question <--------------------------****

Have a bottle of dechlorinater and on back it says two tea spoons of the stuff per 10 gallons. I did the math on how many drops to use for one gallon for water changes and came up with 25 drops for three gallons and about 8 drops per gallon. 

Am I close, off or is there any other cautionary considerations?


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Two teaspoons is 10ml. One drop is generally considered 0.05ml, or 20 drops per ml. You'd need 20 drops per gallon of that product.


----------



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

Tolak said:


> Two teaspoons is 10ml. One drop is generally considered 0.05ml, or 20 drops per ml. You'd need 20 drops per gallon of that product.


 I wish that would state that on the bottle. Unless more people concur I am going to have to drop the stuff into a tea spoon and add up how many drops are in a tea spoon to be sure.

Edit: OK I just ran 100 drops that fills one tea spoon. And that is two tea spoons worth for ten gallons adds up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Which brand dechlorinator are you using? They are all different.


----------



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Which brand dechlorinator are you using? They are all different.


 Tetra Aqua Safe


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As per the tetra site:

Hello,

Thank you for your inquiry. You would use 8-10 drops or 1/8th of a teaspoon.

Regards,
BREX

Tetra Tetra AquaSafePLUS Aquarium Water Conditioner : Questions, Answers, How To, FAQs, Tips, Advice, Answers, Buying Guide


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Their site says one teaspoon per 10 gallons, so 8-10 would be correct for that dosage. If you're doubling up on it you'd be using double that. Good product, that & Prime are generally considered the top two water conditioners.


----------



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

Big problem here,

ON the site,

AquaSafe® PLUS BioExtract formula contains seaweed extracts (natural biopolymers), which support the development of beneficial filter bacteria for healthy and clear water. The added ingredients help to reduce aquarium pollution by strengthening the bacterial bed. As always, Tetra's AquaSafe® PLUS water conditioner makes tap water safe for fish. • Works in seconds to neutralize chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals present in tap water that can be harmful to fish. • One teaspoon treats 10 gallons. • Provides a slime coating to help wounds heal and protect fish from abrasions. Unique colloid ingredients have been designed to protect fish’s delicate gills and membranes. • AquaSafe® PLUS can be used with freshwater and marine fish. • AquaSafe® PLUS is the market leading water conditioner brand in the U.S. and has been protecting fish for more than 35 years.

ON my bottle it says two tea spoons not one for ten gallons. That is a contradiction. 

Where is the truth? I just re did the gallon jugs I have and am in the middle of a water change now. Need to know what the deal is ASAP.


----------



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

Called Tetra and they said always go with the bottles directions and using a regular dropper the lady said 14 drops per gallon. Other kinds of droppers would require a different number of drops.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If it is actually a double dose you won't hurt anything. Depending on your supplier it may be advised at times, I often double dose with Prime due to that.

The size of a drop is determined by the viscosity of the liquid, not the size of the dropper. A drop of water from a bucket is the same size as a drop from a 1ml dropper. Been a long time since I've messed with Aquasafe, but if it is considerably thicker than water then the 14 drops per gallon would be correct.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Todays lesson: Use prime instead.


----------



## Savior Of Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Todays lesson: Use prime instead.


 If that is a brand name I don't even see it in my area. All we have is a pet co and a wal mart. 

On another forum I was once advised to fill up a gallon jug and cut the top off and let age for a week. I was told the bleach will evaporate after a week. Did not want to test that theory really. 

The water here is pretty hard water. It builds up in the shower in about 4 weeks and I need a steel scrub pad and kaboom to remove it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It is, and usually petco will have it. 

As for the filling a jug, yes it will dissipate the chlorine, but if you have chloramines, it will not.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: Prime, 100 mL / 3.4 fl. oz.: Pet Supplies
a small 100 ML bottle will treat 1,000 gallons!
It may be diffacult to properly dose for such a small volume as you have ,but properly measured(I use a syringe from my vet) it is the cheapeast most efficient High Quality product for "treating" water.It can be overdosed 5X to remove(neutralise) ammonia,nitrites and nitrates,so it wouldn't be anything bad beside a waste of money to overdose.
Again a small syringe(5 ml capacity) would be helpful as 1ml(very few drops) treats 10 gallons.It is diffacult to use any of these products in small quanities,but maybe you could mix up a larger amount(in a plastic storage bin{they're cheap and effective},and then only have to "think about it" once every 2 weeks or so ,as the replacement water would always be ready and available.
I store and treat 64 gallons of tap in 2 rubbermaid garbage cans,and have 76 gallons of RO/DI on hand in my 44& 32 gallon rubbermaid garbage cans.It may seem crazy/overboard,but it makes keeping 1,000 gallons of aquariums a little easier,and it works for me.
There are ways to get around any obstacle if you really want to.


----------

